# How to dress



## antonial (May 6, 2010)

Hi,
I'm a 19-year-old student from the US, and soon I'll be studying at UCT. My mom is from SA, and keeps telling me that the way people dress in SA is different than in the US. That said, she lived there almost 20 years ago, so I don't know how up to date she is. I dress fairly modern, like a hipster but not quite so over the top. I'm pretty fashion forward, and love bold colors, high waists, and other fun fashion choices. My mom says that fashion in SA is much more understated, and that people will think I'm crazy if I dress like how I do normally. I don't show a lot of skin, but I wear lots of bright colors and prints. Is this up to date information, or is my mom stuck in the '80s?
So what is the average dress like for a South African 19-year-old girl? 
(Pictures would be LOVELY!)

Thanks!!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

underdress initially, you can always make your own statement later.
(if I was still young enough I would have suggested Zulu traditional dress)


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

People dress much the same as they do in the states. Dont change your dress style, dress into whatever makes you are happy and what makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a video as well YouTube - Cape Town: Street Styles


----------



## antonial (May 6, 2010)

Thank you so much! The video is really great!


----------

